# Have You Received A Credit Adjustment Letter?



## Lon (Mar 12, 2017)

I received one that showed I was billed $280.00 and had a $250.00 credit that left $30.00 due . If I replied and mailed back the $30.00 I would be automatically subscribing to a monthly magazine subscription.

Pretty Sneaky marketing.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 14, 2017)

Billed $280 for what?


----------



## dpwspringer (Mar 14, 2017)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Billed $280 for what?


So that they could give him a $250 credit and get the subscription for the incredibly low, low price of $30... but only if he acts right now. You have to keep up with the scam unless you want to get left out. LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 17, 2017)

LOL dpw:  That is SO wrong on ALL levels !!


----------

